# Windshield Washer Fluid Hose



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been trying to source the 'thin walled' washer fluid hose. Currently available hose is heavier and just doesn't look right. No luck at any of the current suppliers or auto parts stores. Anyone out there had any luck finding the more correct looking hose? Thanks

PS I should add this is for a 65 GTO.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ames, they sell it by the foot.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

rickm said:


> ames, they sell it by the foot.


Yep, that was the closest I was able to find.


----------

